# Bunny Buster American Black Walnut Wham-O Sportsman



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

Tom, I'm a little confused.
I received an Exquisite, Wonderfully Crafted what looks like a _*Bunny Buster WHAM-O SPORTSMAN Reproduction*_ today but I think it may be a COUNTERFEIT!!! There is a BUNNY on the Front but No Bunny FEET on the back! LOL

Seriously Tom, this is a BEAUTIFUL Slingshot that I am so proud to own!
This truly is a MAGNIFICENT Shooter! Without doubt it is the favorite of MY 6 BUNNY BUSTERS!
If anyone wants a _*TRUE CLASSIC SLINGSHOT*_, Tom at BUNNY BUSTER makes these QUALITY SHOOTERs
CHEAP, Cheap, cheap! Get a few!
Thank you again Tom!

Bill / Ultraman


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------

